# Crank and Camshaft Sensors Codes Read: Bigger Problem than Sensors?



## bslay25 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys 

like the title says, my check engine light is on in my 2014 LTZ and the thing barely starts, if at all. I waddled it to Autozone where they pulled the codes and they were for the Crankshaft Position Sensor and Camshaft Position Sensors A and B. Car only has 48k miles on it. 

It seems like a terrible coincidence that they both failed at the same time. Is this indicative of a bigger problem? I’m not super familiar with car engines, so I’m hoping I can get some guidance here. 

Thanks!

these are the codes I got from Autozone:
P0335 crankshaft position sensor A circuit
P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor A circuit (Bank 1 or single sensor)
P0365 Camshaft Position Sensor B circuit (Bank 1)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Current odometer reading?


----------



## bslay25 (Jun 4, 2018)

Only has 48k miles on it.


----------



## Louisq (Jan 17, 2020)

Were you able to get this up and running? I am getting the same codes. My car is a no crank no start issue.


----------



## Aliciaw98 (Aug 8, 2020)

bslay25 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> like the title says, my check engine light is on in my 2014 LTZ and the thing barely starts, if at all. I waddled it to Autozone where they pulled the codes and they were for the Crankshaft Position Sensor and Camshaft Position Sensors A and B. Car only has 48k miles on it.
> 
> ...


My car has same exact codes all at same time did you ever find the problem! I need help


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

Aliciaw98 said:


> My car has same exact codes all at same time did you ever find the problem! I need help


Considering the post is 2 years old, with no responses except you, I'd wager that's either a "They took it to a dealership" or a no for some other reason. However I can safely say that there is 1 possible mechanical reason, and a couple possible electrical reasons.

Mechanical: Timing Chains - Unlikely considering the 1.4's history. 
Electical: Cam or crank sensor, or ECM


----------

